# Emerald Coast Marine Boat Sale



## Sequoiha (Sep 28, 2007)

We are not doing the Pensacola boat show... We are moving the savings of the boat show to the customer. All boats are on sale now... We will not be undersold. come on by and give me a chance to put you in the right boat for you and your family... 

:usaflag


----------



## wld1985 (Oct 2, 2007)

G/L with the sale Kenny, wish i could get some payments going on a boat.. but not right now...


----------

